# On troubles causing us to long for eternal rest (Augustine)



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 28, 2022)

Yet, when troubles multiply in this unstable life, they force us to long for eternal rest. Doubtless, the world is more dangerous when it flatters than when it afflicts us, and we must be more on our guard when it entices us to love it, than when it warns and forces us to despise it.

Augustine of Hippo, ‘Letter 145 to Anastasius, 412 or 413’ in _Letters: Volume III_ (_c_. 412-14), trans. Wilfred Parsons, The Fathers of the Church: A New Translation, 20 (Washington D.C.: The Catholic University of America Press, 1953), p. 163.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 2 | Amen 1


----------

